# Winchester 67



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I recently inherited this .22 from my Grandma, she said my Father and uncles used it for their hunter safety courses, which tells me its pretty old.
I haven't been able to find much information about it, except that is was an unserialized model. I was wonder if any of you guys know anything? whats the pros and cons, could I get a scope mounted on it? Its one of the longest .22s I've seen, which would make for a good long range planker. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That rifle looks a lot like one that Chaser's dad owns and that thing is a shooter! I dont know much about the rifle other than Chaser was picking off targets with that thing that our friend was struggling hitting with is 10/22


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

I have one that my dad bought in 1936 at the Bingham Canyon Merc. For you youngsters  yes there was a town up that canyon. I grew up and passed my Hunter Safety with it. My kids passed there Hunter Safety with it and my grandson passed his Hunter Safety with it last week. Great 22 with a lot of fond memories.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just learn how to shoot with open sights. A fine old gun like that doesn't need a bunch of holes drilled in it. Learn to shoot like Grandpa did. You just might enjoy the experience.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

It would be close to a crime to mount a scope on that. A true classic that played some part in most "boomers" shooting lives.

Shooting a single shot will make you a better shot.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

DO NOT DRILL AND TAP THAT RECEIVER.....

You will destroy its value.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

The 67/67A was not serialized. 383,000 were manufactured between 1934 and 1963.

Hope that helps a little.

I was in the same boat last year when I received a savage model 3 which was manufactured in 1931. Great shooting gun just tough to find any info on.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> That rifle looks a lot like one that Chaser's dad owns and that thing is a shooter! I dont know much about the rifle other than Chaser was picking off targets with that thing that our friend was struggling hitting with is 10/22


It looks similar, but its not the same. My dad's is a Remington. It is a fun little gun though!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

jungle said:


> DO NOT DRILL AND TAP THAT RECEIVER.....
> 
> You will destroy its value.


Ditto.


----------

